# LOOKING FOR REVIEWS/PULL BEHIND SPRAYER



## mpoland33 (Apr 1, 2018)

Let me first say I have a JD X350 and would love to have a mounted sprayer but can't find a hitch kit that is compatible with it. JD wants too much money. I'd rather just get a tow behind.

SOOO...I have 2 1/2 acres of hilly but mostly open terrain.

What tow behind do you use? recommend? best? pros?cons?

I go online and the bad reviews are for shipping. I want to know how the production is.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Last year, before I got the Chapin 24V push sprayer, I went to Tractor Supply and bought the Fimco 20 gallon 2 nozzle boom sprayer. Assembly is pretty straightforward, and cost was decent. I have very little product left in the bottom of the tank when I'm done spraying, and it uses TeeJet nozzles (with 50 mesh screens) so you have some flexibility when it comes to changing out the type of spray pattern you want to use. Mine uses the FloodJet nozzles, since they're not oriented toward the ground but toward the back of the unit. I do have drippage when I turn off the pump, but that could be eliminated with check valve strainers, or diaphragms.

The only complaints I have are it's a royal PITA to get the pump to prime if it's left to sit for a while, and the portion where the tongue of the trailer attaches to my mower is a very light gauge of steel. I had it filled up and sprayed a few times, and noticed that when I was done spraying, the weight of the liquid being off center of gravity caused the tongue to bend out of a "U" shape. I couldn't adjust that portion of the attachment low enough to level out the Center of Gravity of the trailer, so the weight was sitting a little higher than it should, bearing weight on the tongue. I've seen other trailer designs where this wouldn't be an issue.

While searching for the exact model I had, I see they have a 30 gallon with 3 nozzle boom sprayer available with the same spec pump and they're both $299. Good pressure on the pump, it's got a very long hose if you want to spot spray, and I do like the adjustable pressure regulator on the back.

I'd recommend the Fimco product, and if I needed a replacement part, TSC has everything I would need to rebuild it.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If I had 21/2 acres to maintain green and under control, I would something like this. Only thing, is the boomless spray assembly would get parked in favor of a boom with nozzles 20" apart and 18" above the grass. Shooting things up in the air with a 16 ft stream begs for drift unless you are spraying when it is so still, broadleaf herbicides become hazardous from vaporization of the 2,4-D and Dicamba.


----------



## mpoland33 (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks! I like both of these. I feel like this Northstar is out of my price range right now though. I wouldn't be able to make that work


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

The 21 gallon is decent and can be had for about $230


----------



## mpoland33 (Apr 1, 2018)

THanks! On 2 1/2 acres, how long/how many reloads will it take to get through? Is there a formula that tells you? Even on the bottles I don't see the sq footage that the granulars tell you


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

The manual shows you mph/psi and application rates. Just need to set up a speedo to make it more accurate.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

mpoland33 said:


> THanks! On 2 1/2 acres, how long/how many reloads will it take to get through? Is there a formula that tells you? Even on the bottles I don't see the sq footage that the granulars tell you


Most products need 1 gallon per 1ksqft. The minimum with some risks is 0.5gallons for 1ksqft. So, assume you need ~100 gallons to spray 2.5acre.


----------



## mpoland33 (Apr 1, 2018)

great, thanks so much for your feedback!


----------

